# Surf Fishing in OKI



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey everyone,
I'm going down to Oak Island next week, and wanted to know what's biting and what bait to use for surf fishing. I'd like to catch Bluefish or speckled trout. All tips appreciated.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Then you need to get to a pier. Either one would work and get some live shrimp or finger mullet and throw some gotcha plugs


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks but I'd like to stay to surf fishing...I just added gotcha plugs to my list


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

buckeyenut10 said:


> Thanks but I'd like to stay to surf fishing...I just added gotcha plugs to my list


Then go to one of the inlets or just off the regular surf and rig up a bottom rig for trout.


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks,do you have any tips.


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Should I still get Gotcha plugs


----------



## fishinnc (Jan 26, 2012)

I was down there a month ago and the west end was still being dredged, nothing but seaweed in the surf. Idk if the dredge is still working but if it is don't bother down there. As for the gotcha plug lime green was working so if you've got em' try em'. Good luck and let us know how things are.


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

I'll tell you how I do


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

buckeyenut10 said:


> Thanks,do you have any tips.


yeah, Look around slougs and bars where water is coming in and out. Also for the rig its a swivel, about 6 in, A dropper loop/ tag line to a #6 or #4 treble or a #1 to 4/0 kahle hook. Drop down 3 to 5 feet and a 1 to 4 oz sinker at bottom. If nothing else just on a regular 2 hook droper but more problems with bait thiefs



buckeyenut10 said:


> Should I still get Gotcha plugs


Yeah, throw them out and if calm enough retrieve on the bottom like a bass worm, also get some bucktails and cast around.


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks that will help me, I'll tell you how I do


----------



## dbigsby (Feb 16, 2004)

Try the backside of the point with live shrimp early in the morning.


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

What do you mean the back side of the point


----------



## dbigsby (Feb 16, 2004)

When you drive to the point on the west end take the right fork when the road splits. Behind the parking lot, there is a creek that empties into Lockwood Folly inlet. Along that creek is the backside I'm referring to.


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

O
I forgot to tell everyone I'm surf fishing at 72nd street SE


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Or anywhere around that area


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Go catch your shrimp at low tode at barbee street. Try the area beneath the bridge with live shrimp under a float or some jigs


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Ok I'll try it


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Should I catch them in the waterway or surf?


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Shrimp, in the water way. Mullet if there running which i doubt in the surf. Also beneath the bridge if you see a school of flipping bait throw your net on it its pogies. Hard to keep alive so just take as many as you need for live and keep the rest for cutbait


----------



## fishinnc (Jan 26, 2012)

"Should I catch them in the waterway or surf?" Shrimp? I've never caught any in the surf, I'm really not sure if it can be done. Look in the creeks. Maybe try some chum balls? I haven't tried that but they couldn't hurt. Oh and they can be hard to find but if you do find them there are usually more around.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

for shrimp let your net sink to the very bottom into the mud. Best to try and catch them at low tide


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Ok thanks because I need the help...the only fish I've cast netted are pogies


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

We leave for the beach Sunday and I'll go fishing around Wednesday all tips are appreciated. :fishing:


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

How long will u be down?


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Till Sunday


----------

